

Is Your Web Site Fast Enough for Google? - jakewolf
http://blogs.wsj.com/independentstreet/2008/05/21/is-your-web-site-fast-enough-for-google/?mod=WSJBlog?mod=hps_us_my_companies

======
jakewolf
1) Find small businesses advertising on google using requester.mturk.com

2) Offer them a speed test trial on your underloaded servers.

3) Switch them over to your higher cost servers so they spend less on Adwords
and get more business for less.

4) Repeat.

------
redorb
The quality score just allows a lower minimum bid to be applied. In our case
we are 60x over our .05 bid so it doesn't affect us.

~~~
rms
The quality score is a way of Google extracting extra money out of the system.
It works very well.

